# Herod being eaten by worms



## Pergamum (Feb 19, 2016)

> On an appointed day Herod put on his royal robes, took his seat upon the throne, and delivered an oration to them. And the people were shouting, "The voice of a god, and not of a man!" Immediately an angel of the Lord struck him down, because he did not give God the glory, and he was eaten by worms and breathed his last.
> Acts 12:21-23



Did he die and then was eaten by worms? Did he die of a parasite infestation? Did he die that day, or later on?

Also, I would love any info historically on this Herod.


----------



## Philip (Feb 19, 2016)

According to Josephus, he collapsed and died in excruciating pain five days later.

This Herod was Herod Agrippa, the grandson of Herod the Great. He had been in high favour with emperors Caligula and Claudius, the latter of whom he helped to consolidate power and was rewarded by being named king (rather than tetrarch, which had been Antipas' title) of Judea, which was then placed under his direct rule rather than under a governor. Because he had gained this semi-autonomy, he was very much in favour with the Jews who were glad to see him in charge rather than an outsider. Josephus is very favourable in his account in the _Antiquities_.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 20, 2016)

If we're talking about natural worms rather than some critters divinely created for the purpose, I think a bowel obstruction from roundworms is most likely. In fact, it's the only thing that fits. I'm not sure how this would mesh with a strict view of inspiration, but they don't literally eat the person. They are visible to the naked eye. When they cause an obstruction, people frequently vomit both stool and worms. The interval of time between being seized by the condition and death is about right at 5 days. Agony is a given.


----------

